# Google...



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I think its brilliant, so many times everyday readers ask for info and I can have it back to them in less than a couple of minutes !


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

What's the capital of Mongolia?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ulaanbaatar


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

What's the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Any Monty Python fan will recognize this question - and finally, there is an answer! 24 miles per hour!

http://www.style.org/unladenswallow/


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

QuackingPlums said:


> What's the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


There used to be an Easter Egg on ask.co.uk about that question.
Not sure if it still exists though.

Rogue


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

OK smart alec's, what's the answer to this:-

A goat is tethered to the edge of a perfectly circular field. His rope is just long enough so that he can eat half the area of the field.

What's the ratio l, the length of the goat's rope, to r, the radius of the field, i.e. l/r.

The answer is valid, real and the same for all sizes of field (assuming the goat can actually eat that much grass!).

Off you go then!

Jim.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

11 ?


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

11 ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm guessing its about 7/10ths.

If you had a circular field with a radius of 10m, and assume pi to be 3.142, you'd have an area of 314.2 metres squared.

An area half this size would be 157.1 metres squared.

157.1 / 3.142 = 50

square root of 50 is about 7...

Ergo 7/10.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

1.158723


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry for the delay, have just broken Google I think finding this !

Let O be the center of the circle of the goat's grazing range and let 
C be the point on the circumference where the goat is tethered. Let 
CA and CB be the chords of length R giving the extreme positions on 
the circumference where the goat can reach. Angle AOC = angle BOC = 
phi (radians). We shall first calculate the area of the segment of 
circular field cut off by the chords CA and CB.

The area cut off is found by subtracting the area of triangle OAC from 
the sector OAC:
= (1/2)r^2.phi - (1/2)r^2.sin(phi)

= (1/2)r^2[phi - sin(phi)]

The area cut off by both AC and BC is double this: r^2[phi -sin(phi)].

This area must be added to the area of the sector of the circle of 
radius R between the radii CA and CB. By simple geometry the angle 
ACB = (1/2)(2.pi-2phi) = pi-phi

Area of sector CAB = (1/2)R^2(pi-phi)

Total area available for the goat 
= r^2[phi-sin(phi)] + (1/2)R^2(pi-phi)

This must equal half the area of the field (1/2)pi.r^2

r^2[phi-sin(phi)] + (1/2)R^2(pi-phi) = (1/2)pi.r^2

Dividing through by (1/2)r^2:

(1) 2[phi-sin(phi)] + (R/r)^2(pi-phi) = pi

Now we can get another relationship between r and R by drawing a 
perpendicular from O to AC to bisect AC. This shows that:

r.sin(phi/2) = R/2 and R/r = 2sin(phi/2)

Equation(1) can be written:

2[phi-sin(phi)] + 4sin^2(phi/2)[pi-phi] - pi = 0

This can be solved for phi by Newton Raphson or by a handy TI-92 
calculator to give: 
 phi = 1.23589 radians

Then R/r = 2sin(.617945) = 1.158723


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Let O be the center of the circle of the goat's grazing range and let 
C be the point on the circumference where the goat is tethered. Let 
CA and CB be the chords of length R giving the extreme positions on 
the circumference where the goat can reach. Angle AOC = angle BOC = 
phi (radians). We shall first calculate the area of the segment of 
circular field cut off by the chords CA and CB.

The area cut off is found by subtracting the area of triangle OAC from 
the sector OAC:
= (1/2)r^2.phi - (1/2)r^2.sin(phi)

= (1/2)r^2[phi - sin(phi)]

The area cut off by both AC and BC is double this: r^2[phi -sin(phi)].

This area must be added to the area of the sector of the circle of 
radius R between the radii CA and CB. By simple geometry the angle 
ACB = (1/2)(2.pi-2phi) = pi-phi

Area of sector CAB = (1/2)R^2(pi-phi)

Total area available for the goat 
= r^2[phi-sin(phi)] + (1/2)R^2(pi-phi)

This must equal half the area of the field (1/2)pi.r^2

r^2[phi-sin(phi)] + (1/2)R^2(pi-phi) = (1/2)pi.r^2

Dividing through by (1/2)r^2:

(1) 2[phi-sin(phi)] + (R/r)^2(pi-phi) = pi

Now we can get another relationship between r and R by drawing a 
perpendicular from O to AC to bisect AC. This shows that:

r.sin(phi/2) = R/2 and R/r = 2sin(phi/2)

Equation(1) can be written:

2[phi-sin(phi)] + 4sin^2(phi/2)[pi-phi] - pi = 0

This can be solved for phi by Newton Raphson or by a handy TI-92 
calculator to give: 
phi = 1.23589 radians

Then R/r = 2sin(.617945) = 1.158723


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> I'm guessing its about 7/10ths.
> 
> If you had a circular field with a radius of 10m, and assume pi to be 3.142, you'd have an area of 314.2 metres squared.
> 
> ...


Ahh - the goat is tethered to the edge of the circle, not the middle... 

Still, at least I can work that bit out for myself


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Is the goat inside or outside of the field?


----------



## fireshipjohn (May 6, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> What's the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


African or European?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

To be fair it also depends where exactly on the goat it is tethered and the amount of stretch in the rope, those aside I think myself and TTotal have the answer.

Regards


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

My head hurts, stop it [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Can the goat chew through the rope?


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

jampott said:


> .., and assume pi to be 3.142,..


We always used 355/113 as an estimate for pi, its a lot more accurate than 22/7 or 3.142 and just as easy to remember.. 

John


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

The goat just died,
Waiting to be fed.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

David_A said:


> To be fair it also depends where exactly on the goat it is tethered and the amount of stretch in the rope, those aside I think myself and TTotal have the answer.
> 
> Regards


OK you might think so but Newton Raphson is an approximation technique and dependent of the number of iterations. In order to get the right answer you need an infinite number of iterations. So both your answers are wrong QED!. In fact, the answer, to be able to be written down, must contain multiples of PI, otherwise it is an infinite length number. Your answers are therfore an approximation to the right answer.

By the way, I am familiar with the "easy" answer from the internet. Apart from the Newton Raphson iteration error, there is one other. Can you spot it?

Hint:- look at the National Geographic website archive.

Oh and the Goat rope doesn't stretch and he is on the inside of the field!

Jim.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

OK, here's another one for Google:-

A boat floats in the middle of a water filled reservoir. There is no water flowing in and none flowing out (and no evaporation). The boat contains a person and a very heavy block of concrete. Everything is still and there are no ripples on the water.

Someone (a second person) leans over the edge of the dam of the reservoir and marks a line with indellible ink on the surface of the dam where the water level is.

Then, the man in the boat throws the concrete block into the water and it sinks rapidly to the bottom where it settles. The man sits back down in the boat and everyone waits for the ripples to die down.

The man on the dam now leans over and marks a second line on the dam at the level of the water.

Is the second line on the dam wall, above below or the same as the first line, and why?

Jim.

P.S don't want to know by how much, just what direction it moved, if at all, and why?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm plumping for

Same level...


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Me too - displacement in a body of water and all that.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Displacement theory only applies if the object is floating - when you drop the concrete, it will sink, so the amount of water displaced is equivalent to the volume, and not proportional to the weight.

The water level drops.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> Can the goat chew through the rope?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

QuackingPlums said:


> Displacement theory only applies if the object is floating - when you drop the concrete, it will sink, so the amount of water displaced is equivalent to the volume, and not proportional to the weight.
> 
> The water level drops.


Excellent, you get a cookie.

This is an example of why Google is not good at answering problems or questions, because it is not human!

Spooky......

Jim.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Another one for Google:-

A car starts on a journey from A to B and back. The distance from A to B is 15 kms. When it goes from A to B it travels at a constant unwavering speed of 10 kms/hour. It then turns round (taking no time) and goes from B to A at a constant unwavering spreed of 30 kms/hour.

What is the average speed for the whole journey (and why!).

Jim.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Hee... are you as bored as I am on a Friday afternoon?

On the way there, the car travels at 10kph, taking 1.5hrs to travel 15km.
On the way back, the car travels at 30kph, taking .5hrs to travel 15km.

Average speed is distance/time, so that would be 30/2 = 15kph.

8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

15km/h.

90mins one way, 30 mins return = 120 mins.

Journey length = 30km.....


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

And Quacking Plums types quicker!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Hee 

It's *slightly* embarrassing that I have time to sit here and hit refresh all day, but then again, it's Friday... 8)


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

OK another one for Google:-

There is absolute proof that life exists on other planets. It is called the strong anthropomorphic principle.

What is the mathematical derivation of the strong principle?

The weak principle states that "the world and the universe were created purposefully just for man to play in".

Both cannot be right.

Logically, therefore, which is correct, and why?

Jim.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

OK, one last one for Google, and one I would really like to know the answer to:-

We all know that electromagnetic waves travel at the speed of light in a vacuum through space.

How fast do gravimetric waves travel at?

Jim.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

jimfew said:


> OK another one for Google:-
> 
> There is absolute proof that life exists on other planets. It is called the strong anthropomorphic principle.
> 
> ...


Ok, now my head hurts.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Speed of gravimetric waves - Warp Factor 9 (when used for cloaking)

Although this proved unreliable, and was, I believe outlawed under some treay or other.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I skipped from page 1 to page 3 - so what happened to the goat in the end?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

It got hit by the car travelling from B to A


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

at warp factor nine whilst breaking some kind of  treaty


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

QuackingPlums said:


> Ok, now my head hurts.


Just press "refresh". :lol: :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

A cowboy rides into town on Friday stays for 2 days and leaves on Saturday - how? :roll:


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Speed of gravimetric waves - Warp Factor 9 (when used for cloaking)
> 
> Although this proved unreliable, and was, I believe outlawed under some treay or other.


Ah, Dear DIRY, the "treay" you are referring to is the "Chundra Gap" treaty which limited all space faring races with warp capability to Warp 6 except in emergencies.

However, the Romulans refused to cooperate...........

Will Google tell us why? But it had nothing to do with Gravimetric waves. :?

Jim.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Ah Jim - but it did!

(although not from Google - I prefer Yahoo )

My extensive reasearch into the subject (read 10 mins of fiddling ) discovered that when you eneter the phrase 'gravimetric wave' into Yahoo, aprox 45% of the results link to various Trek sites.

After accidently clicking on them, I was able to determine that a 'gravemtric wave inference effect' was used, at times, to render the vessel 'invisible', or 'cloaked'.
Romulans were known to have developed the only functional system for cloaking whilst at Warp.

Ergo and so forth, it seemed reasonable to conclude that they must have used the gravimetric wave inference wave effect to do so.

Thus, with my deductive powers running at full force, I am able to conclude that these aforementioned waves *must* be able to travel at Warp 9 - in order to be able to keep up 

Do I win?


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

QuackingPlums said:


> Hee... are you as bored as I am on a Friday afternoon?
> 
> On the way there, the car travels at 10kph, taking 1.5hrs to travel 15km.
> On the way back, the car travels at 30kph, taking .5hrs to travel 15km.
> ...


OK smart Alec, that was the first level, now answer this one:-

A car starts on a journey from A to B and back. The distance from A to B is 15 kms. When it goes from A to B it travels at a constant acceleration from stopped at A to 10 kms/hour at B. It then turns round (taking no time) and goes from B to A at a constant acceleration from 0 at B to 30 kms/hour at A.

What is the average speed for the whole journey (and why!).

Ho Ho, that'll teach ya............. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now my head hurts.

Jim.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Hee... shockingly, I now actually have some work to do if I want to leave at 5pm so I'll quote the formulas and derivations required, and someone else can finish it off:

Distance = Speed x Time
Distance = Average Speed x Time (where acceleration is constant)

Thus:

Average Speed = (Initial Speed + Final Speed)/2

Combining:

Distance = Initial Speed x Time + ( 1/2 ) x Acceleration x Time^2

I think if u plug the numbers into that you'll get the answer... now to start my weekend!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> A cowboy rides into town on Friday stays for 2 days and leaves on Saturday - how? :roll:


is Friday the name of his horse :?:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

was said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > A cowboy rides into town on Friday stays for 2 days and leaves on Saturday - how? :roll:
> ...


Give that man a cigar!!!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

WOOHOOO


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Ah Jim - but it did!
> 
> (although not from Google - I prefer Yahoo )
> 
> ...


Very clever, and you win, of course.

However, I wonder how fast gravimetric waves travel in the real world? i.e. put a -"star trek" in the Google search bar.

Jim.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

This is really a thread for the big hitters on the forum, I'll get me coat :?


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

mike_bailey said:


> This is really a thread for the big hitters on the forum, I'll get me coat :?


I'll wait around then until they arrive. Thanks for the heads-up.

Jim.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

.................and all I said was that Google was good.

Phew, that was exhausting.

Its a thread Jim..............but not as we know it ! LOL 

Night all :wink:


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

TTotal said:


> .................and all I said was that Google was good.
> 
> Phew, that was exhausting.
> 
> ...


Great thread, took me back to my days at Uni.

Role on next Friday.

Jim.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

What if Google is actually wrong? Perish the thought...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well Gary...

February 16, 2003
*google's first mistake*
So, yeah, everybody's gonna be buzzing about Google buying Pyra, but my take is that it's not really that great a fit.

Of course, Google bought Deja, which is the closest parallel as far as their acquisitions go. But Deja archived everything in Usenet, and Blogger only encompasses a part of the blogosphere. Granted, it's probably close to half, but relegating the incredibly intricate network of LiveJournal users and the aggregator-powered Radio users and the thought leaders who use Movable Type (including, amusingly, Gillmor himself, who broke the story) to second-class citizens seems like a critical misstep for Google's path so far.

More to the point, Google's consistent marketing message so far has been, "We do search, and we don't want to be a portal". My relationship with Pyra and Blogger goes back a long, long way and their tool has always seemed to be about creation of content.

Also, on a slight tangent, Google's never run a service that requires users to pay. Blogger Pro and all of the variations of BlogSpot Plus, not to mention BloggerDomains and whatever other auxiliary services Pyra offers, are all for-pay services, and though it's possible that Google is going to try to turn those users into people who pay for additional features from Google in the future, the reality is that it puts Google into a far different role than they've had so far.

The most relevant quote by Gillmor, to me is when he says, "The buyout is a huge boost to an enormously diverse genre of online publishing that has begun to change the equations of online news and information." I think competitors like LiveJournal, Nick Denton's Lafayette Project, Userland and Movable Type could be bigger winners long-term, or at least could be as big winners from this.

In all though, a very impressive deal. Congrats to Ev and the gang for pulling it off, and for broadening Google's vision. It'll be interesting to note what effect it has on Blogger's reliability and scalability. Back when Blogger was hacked, Steve sent me an indignant refutation of my assertion that the problem was with the development of weblog tools. His defense, which is entirely valid, is that the vulnerabilities tend to be in the platform software itself, and that it was to blame for most of the problems. It seemed kind of like he was saying "blame Rudy, not me!" while being too polite to actually say that out loud.

Now that the platform is moving to a presumably much more robust infrastructure, it'll be interesting to see what effect that has on the services they offer in the future. My sense is that weblogs as a whole are more valuable than any one platform, tool, or community of weblogs. Once Google's plan becomes clearer, it'll be possible to see whether Google's adoption of part of the blogosphere is prescient or unfortunately incomplete.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Right google this:

I have a schreiber superfreezer 93420 in my fitted kitchen.

At the bottom it has a 0,1,2,3 setting dial and two switches, once switch covers a yellow light, one a green light, the red light in middle is never covered.

What do the switches do and what do numbers on the dial represent (is 0 coldest or is 3 coldest)?

I'm googled out.

Dave


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

David_A said:


> Right google this:
> 
> I have a schreiber superfreezer 93420 in my fitted kitchen.
> 
> ...


I suggest that you read the manual of your superfreezer then. :wink:


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> David_A said:
> 
> 
> > Right google this:
> ...


If I had the FM I would have RTFM but as it came with the kitchen, which came with the house, I don't. Hence, asking here. FFS !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

See what you mean Dave, literally nothing showing up, almost feel like asking if you have quoted the right numbers... :?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I'll take a photo and post that up if you want to check . . .

Have now turned the green switch to off and put it on setting one (was green on and setting 0 )

:?

Might try asking that jeeves fellow, or yahoo...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Jeeves - nothing

Yahoo - nothing


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

David_A said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > David_A said:
> ...


I suggest that you try to obtain the manual then. Either contact the manufacturer directly (do a web search to locate them). If this fails try your house building company as they may be able to locate a manual for you.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We have been trying that .


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dave,

Tel 01784 483741 | Mob 0778 790 3061 | Email: [email protected]

This guy fits them, be nice to him and he should tell you.

I have trawled everwhere, its mad :evil:

http://www.ickd.com/appliances/fridges/deluxe-combined-fridge-freezer.html


----------

